# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  8 Ball Pythons - Feeding Lessons

## Adam_Wysocki

Just uploaded a new video ... "Feeding Lessons" shows some of the techniques that we use to feed both live and frozen thawed. This one took me about 3 weeks to shoot because we only feed one day a week and I wanted to get a bunch of different shots in the vid.

If you like it, add it to your YouTube favorites, leave a comment, and even a rating to let me know what you think!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl9jqKCdAB8

You can also catch more of my videos at www.youtube.com/8ballpythons and by clicking on the subscribe button, you'll get notified when I upload more videos in the future.

Thanks for looking!

-adam

----------

DIAMOND GEEZER (10-18-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

:Good Job: 

Bravo!!! This is a much needed vid.. Great job I love seeing you animals

----------


## tmartin2347

Adam that was awesome! My favorite video so far, good work out of you.

----------


## JLC

Wow wow wow WOW!!! That was amazing!  Extremely professional and exceptionally informative!!!  :Clap:  

I'm gonna move this into BP Husbandry and STICK IT to the wall!!

----------


## Beardedragon

Great feeding responces!

What was that albino morph? Could be a normal albino but i thought it looked like the yellow was more full.

----------


## rabernet

> Great feeding responces!
> 
> What was that albino morph? Could be a normal albino but i thought it looked like the yellow was more full.


Probably his albino pin (I've not viewed the video just yet).

----------


## elevatethis

The yellow freak is named "Fancy"  :Wink: 

Great vid Adam...they keep getting better and better...can't wait for the video response from Mr. "I taught those other guys how to _____"  :Wink:

----------


## PythonWallace

Great video Adam! Keep 'em coming.

----------


## FL0OD

cool video Adam.  love the THX intro :Good Job:

----------


## Spaniard

Nice Video Adam;gorgeous snakes and killer feeding responses, I enjoyed it very much.

----------


## mtxsub7

Wish My Snake Attacked Like That! Awesome Video

----------


## cueball

Wow  :Bowdown: 

The new video is AWESOME!!!

I really like the commentary and think the whole thing was perfect!

Very well done  :Good Job: 

It's amazing to see the progression of your work!!

Can't wait to see what's next  :Clap:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Good idea Adam. Nice job  :Good Job:

----------


## Brimstone111888

Awesome video! I really like how you emphazied pre-scenting. I think many people over look this. Once again great work! Maybe you and Brian should get together and make your own TV show. :Very Happy:

----------


## Seneschal

Great video, and thanks!! It was very well done! It'll help a lot of people. Your snakes are so well taken care of and obviously very loved. 

I never knew pre-scenting was so important; I never pre-scent, and have always had great feeding response from my animals; I have three which I think would go crazy on me if I pre-scented, since all three come out of their tubs the moment I bring a rat into the room even for a moment (One of them tracks a live rat along the bottom of the tub above her!!!). I will keep it in mind though, because all of yours are obviously VERY into feeding day and they WANT their food! I'm just a little hesitant because all three of these will strike at anything warm they see near them when the scent of rat is about. 

But I do like the way you handled the tongs; it was very professionally done and I was shocked at how still the live rats were in their grasp; it was much, MUCH safer than tossing in a live rat!! I'm going to have to get a longer set of tongs and start feeding that way. Were those tongs metal?

----------


## TheMissingLink

:Bowdown:  Enough Said!

----------


## starmom

Adam~ It is rare that you fail to impress both in content of character as well as in your love for, and education in, these snakes you love so much. That said, this video exemplifies all of the above. From your education on pre-scenting and using tongs, to the obvious health and well-being of your snakes, to your heartfelt sadness over feeding rodents, coupled with and tempered by your realistic view of your responsibility to the snakes that necessitate such feedings. This video is your best effort to date and I appreciate the weeks of effort it took to create it. Thanks Adam for a job very well done.   :Good Job:

----------


## papaK

Adam... that was a sweet video!  It was put together very well.  That's a cool idea for scenting a room before feeding time.  If i had tons of animals I would do that for sure.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## jkobylka

I enjoyed that. Thanks!

Justin

----------


## TanyaL

That video is worth the herp equivilant to a Grammy or Oscar!  LOL  Great VIDEO!  Definately worth watching again!  Thanks for putting this video and your others together.

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Awesome new vid!

Great for any keeper. Thank you for making these, what are you planning next?

----------


## jdmls88

HAHAH Adam that was awesome!!!! I the interview was a great add to the vid!!

----------


## Patrick Long

This was my favorite video so far. I love the commentary/interview style. Especially cuase your not lookin at the camera. so much dramatic effect! Love it!

----------


## BHB

Adam,
  That was awesome!! Coming from someone that knows all the hard work that's involved in making these videos, it was a great job. Make sure to keep them coming, I'm a huge fan of what you're doing!!!! Brian(BHB)

----------


## Wh00h0069

Adam,
     Great vid. I am going to try your pre-scenting technique prior to feeding this Friday and see if it helps. Thanks...  :Cool:

----------


## Thor26

i have a question though does it work for frozen to or should i just switch to live mice m BP is still young and he likes both

----------


## Mikkla

Adam, That was the best video so far!

Do you use tongs for the adult ball feeding aswell? Isn't it hard?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Monty

great video i cant wait till i can afford an 8ball

----------


## starmom

> great video i cant wait till i can afford an 8ball


Adam is great with payment plans...just sayin'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Monty

yea if only im 24 and need to get my financial situation stable after being kicked out of my house when i was younger and squating i lost my bank account now that im living back at home and 24 im out of debt and next payday im opening a bank account after 6 years of not having one.  then ill talk but as for right now no way could i afford one and im surprised i even got away with bringing 2 snakes in the house my mom freaked the first nite and wouldnt come in the house now she handles them.


was thinking of picking up a a hypo female, het hypo male, het albino female and possibly a spider. 

 i have a cinny,  a bunch of normal females, and a pastel.  that im going to be working with from friends.  and i am also going to be getting a male pied on load this season so hopefully some pied hets if im lucky.  just dont know where i wanna go i want them all. lol  :Smile:

----------


## Larry Suttles

Awesome vid Adam!

----------


## Emilio

Killer video bro. :Good Job:

----------


## JASBALLS

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Surprised:

----------


## MarkS

Really nice Adam, What kind of video editing software do you use?  It looks pretty professional.

----------


## ADEE

wow adam that was fantastic!! well done you all are so awesome coming out with all these great videos, beautiful animals, and unbelievable feeding responses!  :Surprised:

----------


## Larry Suttles

:Headbang: Thanks for the props brother. :Headbang:

----------


## 2kdime

He said he holds the rats by the "knape" (sp) of the neck with the tongs. 
I wonder if there's a reason for that? Anyone have any idea? I've fed live a few times. And every time the rats able to swing around and nip the snake. 

Killer video to say the least.

----------


## waltah!

Great video dude! I think it's great that you are doing this series of vids.

----------


## tigerlily

Nice job on the video Adam.  It was very well done.   :Good Job:

----------


## MarkS

> He said he holds the rats by the "knape" (sp) of the neck with the tongs.
> I wonder if there's a reason for that? Anyone have any idea?


They seem a bit calmer when held by the nape of their necks, probably because thats the way their moms carry them.  Though I have to admit that I usually hold mine by the tail.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Excellent video. :Good Job: 

What size are those tongs you were using and where do you get them?

Are they  to avoid getting bitten from the snake, the rats or for another reason?


dr del

----------


## midnite_316

Nice. good video..

----------


## Rapture

Awesome job Adam! I think it's great that you're continuing to help herpers with your videos. I think the videos will reach just as many keepers as your advice here at bp.net has! Keep up the good work!

----------


## ajeff

> i have a question though does it work for frozen to or should i just switch to live mice m BP is still young and he likes both


It should work for frozen/thawed too. If your animal is already eating thawed prey, why switch back to live? Most of my animals will take thawed, some are a bit picky though

BTW, Adam, great vid! I need to go back and view it again and rate it this time  :Good Job:

----------


## Laooda

:Judge:   GREAT job Adam!!!!  I love the sllloooommmooooo scene!   :Very Happy:

----------


## bsd13

Great video. I don't think anyone ever gets tired of watching well maintained snakes on feeding day.

----------


## Markus Heinsohn

That was a great video! Thanks Adam  :Smile:

----------


## ALEX B.

great video 
i feed f/t fuzzies to my 3 month old ball
should i let it thaw out by the tank so she can get the scent, right now it thaws in the connecting bathroom, probably close enough that she can still smell it though,. huh?

----------


## holtzinger76

Awesome Video Adam I thought I watched all you stuff but I guess I missed one. Although after watching this I did decide to move my rats to a different level in the house not just in the next room anymore it kind of scared me LOL! :Good Job:  That could be why my big girl always looks at me like I'm lunch yikes  :Dancin' Banana:  Again Awesome Vid talk to ya soon!! I guess I will be needing a set of those tongs also!!

----------


## Danounet

GREAT video!!! My eyes couldnt help but catch the axanthic lol!

By the way whats the song towards the middle to end?

----------


## VanceR

Ball python active eatttttttt :Bowdown:

----------

